# Cenerentola



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a version of Rossini's Cenerentola sung in English?

I would like to get a copy for my four year old niece.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

So....thats a no then?


----------



## wheredidyougetthathat (Mar 26, 2006)

Amazon.com lists several performance DVDs available, why not try one of those? In terms of understanding the action, being able to watch what's going on might be just as much help to a 4-yr-old as hearing the words in English.


----------



## Franko (Nov 11, 2007)

anglophile23 said:


> So....thats a no then?


Not quite yet.

I checked the ENO website (English National Opera - not Brian) there was no trace of that opera but I'm going to The Colliseum Tues night (3rd Feb) and intend to enquire on your behalf, I will be delighted if I can report something positive for you.

F.


----------

